# Is this a young gibbus?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guy's,
I'm looking to purchase a gibbus p. I want to know if these 2 p's are young gib's? I'm waiting to get some pic's,but a friend took these pic's when at the store. Was told that these are gibbus's. The brighter pic, the p look's like what alex (aquatic sanctuary) sell's as gdr's. I'll get a pic to compare. Both p's have anal fin's that look like xingu's (yellow with the black stripe). 
If you don't think they are gibbus's. 
1.How can I tell if I get a young gibbus?
2.Do any of you have pic's when your gibbus was young?
3.What are some key feature's to look for, to know that I have a gibbus?
Any other way's to make sure I have a gibbus would be greatful. TY Gerrad


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

wheres the pics


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I forgot to add them. So, I'm trying to add them now. Having trouble, stupid comp or program.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I know why I'm not able to download my friend's pic's. There probably to big, or they have to be converted into another format? I dunno, but I found out I can download other pic's I have, with no problem. I'll just have to send you guy's some actual pic's that I get, from the seller.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

S. Gibbus only comes from Brazil and looks like a cross with a Elong and a Rhom. The body is elongated like a elong but all the other features are like a rhom. Look at the pictures from my site of the gibbus, those are the ones i imported that Alex took a picture of that made the new TFH piranha book which i did not get credit for. (Frank







)


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

aquascape said:


> S. Gibbus only comes from Brazil and looks like a cross with a Elong and a Rhom. The body is elongated like a elong but all the other features are like a rhom. Look at the pictures from my site of the gibbus, those are the ones i imported that Alex took a picture of that made the new TFH piranha book which i did not get credit for. (Frank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the anal fin? Is it yellow with a black stripe, like a xingu rhom?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> made the new TFH piranha book


I have nothing to do with TFH.







If you mean Barron's, I think George got quite a bit of heads up in there. Hmmmm, seem to recall an open invitation to everyone interested in submitting photos to do so. Perhaps you didn't see it? Told you to lay off the NJ water.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Could this be a young gib? A fellow pfury member here,was at AS monday. Was told that this is a gib, were not sure?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks exactly like mine did when i got it,.........grew up to be one mean a$$ piranha too


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhom did you get yours 2 years back from Aquascapes first batch? I got mine back then at 3.5 inches and it's about 7 inches now. How big is your guy now?

Mine looked a lot like this fish in the above pic when I first got it but mine was about an inch smaller than this one above.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

that fish in the photo, look's alot like what alex (aquatic sanctuary) sell's as gdr's. Here is a pic of his, don't they look similar?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I trust Pedro, if he says fish comes from Rio Araguaia, Brazil, then the fish is S. gibbus.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree H. Here is the second pic from my friend. Once I get pic's from my source, I will post and we can compare. lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> that fish in the photo, look's alot like what alex (aquatic sanctuary) sell's as gdr's. Here is a pic of his, don't they look similar?


this one is taken at a different angle, so the fish could have different shape but just appears to be similar as the ones I took.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Frank can you shed some light on the scientific features that make s. gibbus it's own valid species and how it is different from being s. rhombeus? I ask this question because I'm still not a 100% clear on all of the scientific definitions for the validation of this species.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> Frank can you shed some light on the scientific features that make s. gibbus it's own valid species and how it is different from being s. rhombeus? I ask this question because I'm still not a 100% clear on all of the scientific definitions for the validation of this species.


http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html


----------

